# New Member from Amarillo



## jrmysell (Jul 14, 2012)

My name is Jeremy Sell. I am a member of Palo Duro Lodge #1239. I joined about two years ago. I am also a member of the Scottish Rite, York Rite and the Shrine.


----------



## Benton (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the community! I'm kind of surprised we haven't run into each other in person.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## jrmysell (Jul 14, 2012)

Benton said:


> Welcome to the community! I'm kind of surprised we haven't run into each other in person.


 
I go to school at UNT in Denton, so I'm only in Amarillo about 4 months out of the year. You probably know my grandpa, Ted Hennis though.


----------



## Benton (Jul 14, 2012)

Ah, gotcha, definitely know Ted. Good to have you!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Brother!


----------



## chrisu0017 (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome aboard Brother, Companion, and Sir Knight.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## kwilbourn (Jul 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

